# Website Beurteilung erwünscht



## julchen (2. Juni 2006)

*Wo Vorentwurf von Website beurteilen lassen?*

Hallo,
ich darf ja in dieser Rubrik keine Vorentwürfe von Websites beurteilen lassen, sondern nur komplett fertige Seiten.
In welcher Rubrik oder wo sonst noch (eventuell andere Foren im Netz) kann ich denn Vorentwürfe begutachten lassen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## Maik (2. Juni 2006)

Ich denke, daß du deinen Vorentwurf  in der Creative-Lounge vorstellen kannst.


----------



## julchen (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
könnt Ihr mal bitte einen Blick auf folgende Seite werfen die ich für einen Kunden erstellt habe. Links, Meta-Tags und Text werden noch angepasst.
Falls sich jemand an dem Photo mit dem Bachlauf (dezent im Top Bereich), dieses gehört zur CI des Unternehmens. Dieser Entwurf wurde vom Kunden aus diversen anderen vorab ausgesucht.
Parallel zu der Seite werde ich dem Kunden noch einen weiteren Entwurf präsentieren, der mir noch spontan eingefallen ist. Vielleicht könnt Ihr dazu auch mal was sagen. Ist aber wie gesagt ein Blitzentwurf der aus dem eigentlichen Entwurf entstanden ist, den ich in Bezug auf die Bilder der Häuser noch an dieses neue Konzept anpassen werde.

1. Vorentwurf den der Kunde sich ausgesucht hatte:

http://www.assedo.de/kunden/becker/index.html

2. Blitzentwurf der aus diesem entstanden ist:
http://assedo.de/kunden/becker/entwurf_bach.jpg

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## vault-tec (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo, Julchen.

Mag sein, dass ich nochmal zum Augenarzt sollte, aber ich sehe keine Schrift, nur so einen komischen Strichcode. ;-]
Nein, ernsthaft: Die Schriftgröße ist nach meinem Ermessen viel zu winzig ausgefallen, da bekommt man ja Kopfschmerzen beim Leseversuch.

Gruß, Niko

P.S.: Und ich bin kein Mensch, der für jede Website die Schriftgröße von Hand nachkorrigiert... Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass mein Schriftgrad automatisch auf "winzig" gestellt wurde; normalerweise habe ich "mittel" eingestellt...

P.P.S.: Aber insgesamt macht die Seite einen angenehmen Eindruck auf mich; gute Farbwahl, professionelles Design, etc..


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Mir sagt der erste Entwurf eher zu, da er ruhig und solider wirkt und das möchte ich beim Bauen ja: ein solides Haus. Zudem scheint mir der Bach kontraproduktiv, denn Wasser ist das letzte, was ich in einem Bau, gerade bei Holz, haben möchte.


----------



## julchen (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
der Bach ist wie gesagt, keine Vorgabe von mir sondern gehört zum CI des Kunden was bereits vorher bestand. Dieser Bach verwendet der Kunden auf z. B. Autobeschriftung, Visitenkarten, Prospekte, etc.
Also an die Vorgabe muss ich mich halten. Somit musste ich halt das beste draus machen.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## helaukoenig (2. Juni 2006)

Halt, halt, das war vielleicht etwas missverständlich.



> ... Somit musste ich halt das beste draus machen.


 
Das klingt so abwertend, aber dabei möchte ich mich dem Lob von Bruder Azmodan anschliessen. Wenn der Bach zum CD oder gar zur CI gehört, dann solltest du ihn verwenden und dann ist Entwurf zwei um einiges besser als Entwurf ein, aber das Lesen fällt auch mir schwer.

Deswegen an andere Adresse gerichtet: die Verbindung Bach/Wasser und Bauen/Holz ist mir nicht so einleuchtend.


----------



## Jacka (8. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Erst einmal ein großes Lob! Sieht gut aus!
Der Erste Entwurf sieht allerdings ausgereifter aus, aber ich finde den Waldbach auch sehr schön.
Vielleicht kannst du den im 1. Entwurf noch etwas mehr zeigen, also von der Höhe des Bildes. Was mir beim 2. Teil stört, sind dir Kreise mit den Häusern bzw. eher der milchige Streifen. Bei der Navigation sieht das allerdings sehr gut aus!
Mir schwebt da auch eine Kombination aus beiden vor. Vielleicht den Bach hinter der Navi. wie in Bild 2. und die runden Bilder auf Hintergrund wie in Bild 1.

@helaukoenig: Der Bach symbolisiert Natur, außerdem ist es ein Waldbach -> Baum = Holz. Holz ist ein natürlicher Baustoff -> Natur. So würd ich es interpretieren ()

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## $horty$ (9. Juni 2006)

Dein erster Entwurf wirkt viel seriöser auf den Leser, zudem ist es nicht überladen im Gegensatz zu deinem 2. Entwurf.

Ich würde es beim ersten belassen. 

Wobei ich denke, dass du die Kreise im Header schärfer hinbekomst oder ?


----------



## Gumbo (9. Juni 2006)

Mach nicht zu viel Schnick-Schnack rein, damit der Benutzer nicht verwirrt oder abgelenkt wird. Denn auf den Inhalt der Webseite kommt es an.


----------



## julchen (9. Juni 2006)

Hi und danke vorab schon mal @ all,
also der Kunde möchte den 2. Entwurf an dem ich gerade am arbeiten bin. Es fehlen noch Grafiken der Häuser, etc. Aber Ihr könnt schon mal einen Blick drauf werfen.

http://www.assedo.de/kunden/becker/bg_bach_1/index.html

Gruss
holli


----------



## tobee (9. Juni 2006)

Das Design gefällt mir gut.
Vor allem der Hintergrund und die Navigation ist dir gut gelungen.

Tobee


----------



## Leola13 (9. Juni 2006)

Hai,

grundsätzlich : Daumen hoch gefällt mir gut, ist sehr ansprechend, sicherlich auch für die Zielgruppe passend.

Was mir aber nicht gefällt sind die angeschnittenen Köpfe der 3 Personen und evtl. der "harte" Übergang des Familienbildes.

Ciao Stefan

edit : Wenn ich mir die Seite im Vollbild anschaue, ist rechts eine graue Fläche. Die stört mich.


----------



## Maik (9. Juni 2006)

tobee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...] die Navigation ist dir gut gelungen.


supported by Stu Nicholls


----------

